

Can a Biologist Fix a Radio? - Maro
http://protein.bio.msu.ru/biokhimiya/contents/v69/full/69121720.html

======
jerf
COGNITIVE HAZARD: This link may feed your biases.

Though it does at least earn some points coming from a biologist suggesting
they need more engineering sensibility, rather than an engineering suggesting
biologists need more engineering sensibility.

------
dan_the_welder
"In fact, engineers already see deep similarities between the systems they
design and live organisms"

So very true. Just look at the advances in robotics that mimic natural
systems. Also neural networks are an attempt to emulate a natural system.

------
Maro
I don't agree with the reasoning he uses to arrive at his conclusion ("a plea
for a formal approach in biology"), but it's a good starting point.

------
jrockway
No soap, radio.

